# Nikos Fokas: The Known - Selected Poems (1981-2000)



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Ύψιλον ανθολογία ποιημάτων του Νίκου Φωκά με μετάφραση στα αγγλικά από τον Don Schofield. Η έκδοση προσφέρει για πρώτη φορά σε αγγλόφωνους αναγνώστες δίγλωσση επιλογή από το σύνολο των συλλογών του πολυβραβευμένου ποιητή.







Αντιγράφω από το οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου και έχω επιλέξει και κάποια από τις μέσα σελίδες, αλλά τα ελληνικά είναι σε πολυτονικό και τα τεχνικά συστήματα αντιστέκονται, οπότε θα περιμένουν.
One of the most important figures in contemporary Greek letters, Nikos Fokas was born on the Greek island of Kefalonia in 1927 and educated in Athens. From 1960 to 1974 he lived in London and worked in the Greek division of the BBC World Service. Along with several volumes of fiction and critical essays, he has published 14 books of poetry —the most recent of which are _Collected Poems: 1954-2000 _(Ypsilon, 2002) and _Free Theme: Prose Poems_ (Estia, 2005)— and 11 volumes of translations, including, from English, the work of Thomas Hardy, Thomas de Quincy, Robert Frost and Philip Larkin. His own poems have been translated into English, French, Serbo-Croat, Bulgarian and Italian. An Honorary Fellow at the University of Iowa, and a former Stanley J. Seeger Writer-in-Residence in the Hellenic Studies Program, Princeton University, in 2005 he received the two highest honors in Greek letters —the Grand Prize in Literature from the Greek Ministry of Culture and the Medal of Distinction in Letters from the Athens Academy of Arts and Sciences— both of which were awarded for lifetime achievement.

A resident of Greece for many years, Don Schofield has published poems, essays and translations in numerous American and international journals. A Creative Writing Fellow in the Hellenic Studies Program at Princeton University, he has two volumes of poetry to date —_Of Dust_ (March Street Press, 1991) and _Approximately Paradise_ (University Press of Florida, 2002)— and is the editor of _Kindled Terraces: American Poets in Greece_ (Truman State University Press, 2004). He lives in Thessaioniki, where he is currently the Dean of Perrotis College, a branch of the American Farm School.​


----------



## azimuthios (May 30, 2010)

Πάλι θα ξοδευτούμε δηλαδή; :)

Μου αρέσουν αυτές οι δίγλωσσες εκδόσεις και επειδή τυχαίνει να ξέρω τον Ντον Σκόφιλντ (ουδεμία σχέση με τον Μάικλ Σκόφιλντ του Prisonbreak) προσωπικά, καθώς και τη δουλειά του, χαίρομαι που ένα καλό βιβλίο και μια καλή μετάφραση κυκλοφόρησε στην αγορά.


----------

